# Living in the U.S.A



## kuma (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, my name is Kuma. I am 19 years old. I would like to know what it would take to be able to enter the U.S. to live my dream as an actor.
I am a U.K. citizen, my parents are from Libya, i am not muslim.

I have been acting in theatre for almost 1 year now in the Salmani theater of Benghazi so i have a good filmography.

I am planing on going alone, what are my chances?? 

2nd option:
I am a medical student, would i be able to get in using either Holiday- or UCMLE exams to live in California for a while


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kuma said:


> Hi, my name is Kuma. I am 19 years old. I would like to know what it would take to be able to enter the U.S. to live my dream as an actor.
> I am a U.K. citizen, my parents are from Libya, i am not muslim.
> 
> I have been acting in theatre for almost 1 year now in the Salmani theater of Benghazi so i have a good filmography.
> ...


Please read through the stickies at the beginning of the US forum to learn a bit about US visa requirments.


----------



## kuma (Jul 16, 2011)

i read through it all. I guess the longest i can spend is 90 days. Is there any way to make my stay longer??


----------

